# Here's a pic of my cat's horned pad - what should I do?



## clair878 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey everyone-

Posting here in hopes of some friendly advice of some fellow cat lovers. My cat Indy has one horned pad - on one of her pinky toes. It just looks like a mini double claw. I noticed it the first time I clipped her nails. It doesn't appear to hurt her in any way, nor does she limp or walk funny. She is about 6-7 and otherwise a normal healthy cat

Is this something I should take her to a vet to see? I'm not sure how to handle it...

Thanks folks!

http://www.catforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4541&stc=1&d=1340319605


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

yeti's father kiwi has them on most of his front pads, they trim off the dry sections if they start to bother him.making sure its only the dead sections..


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

My Romy has one as well. He usually takes care of it himself, chewing it off, but on the few occasions that he hasn't gotten to it, we trim it along with his nails. It's never caused him an issue. The only thing I think that could cause issue, is if the nail were to grow into the horn and cause discomfort. (which has never happened in Romy's case)


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Torri gets these, I try and keep them trimmed or they tend to get caught on things. She has one on each toe on her front feet, some get longer than others though.

As long as it isn't bothering your kitty I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------

